# Which do you think is the best Gen GTR? R32, R33 or R34? Vote!!



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

Well which one do you think is the best one overall? 

List your reasons why and why not please


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Well, R32's the fastest, but in my eyes, R34 just has the most bad-ass styling ever. Nissan needs to fire whoever's putting those ugly-ass grills on our '04 nissans and get the R34 designer to do american Nissans again


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

R32 baby! the lightest of the big 3 and has the same potential as the other 2 as well. If i had the money it would be the R34 but i would get the R32 first. the R33 is out of the question as i absolutly hate it. It looks terrible and didn't perform as well as the other two.


----------



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

My Vote goes for the R32, just because it was the original GTR with the RB26DETT. And because it is the most affordable, and has basically the same potential in 1/4 mile, and almost the same in handling 

the R34 comes in 2nd.


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

Good to see the R33 where it belongs hehe


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

R31, R31, R31, R31!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> *R31, R31, R31, R31!!!!!!!!!!!! *


Doesn't exist.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

heh... they all do, research before you opine... Nizmo has seen more skylines than you'll ever see... check where he's from.  

R30s and R31s just weren't real popular on the family tree... i'd go for the 2000GT (or GT2000, i can't keep these japanese names straight... KPGC) myself if it were there... 160++ hp in a small RWD car... and it's pretty, too. 

BTW, i voted R33, because it had some of the tech the R34 has, and some of the looks the R32 has... and basically because no one else is voting for it... but i'd take any of the three.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

niky said:


> *heh... they all do, research before you opine... Nizmo has seen more skylines than you'll ever see... check where he's from.  *


Read the question. R31 GT-R does not exist...


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

I bet I see more Skylines in a day then he sees in a year HAHA


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

Sami said:


> *Read the question. R31 GT-R does not exist...  *


WELL SAID


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

oh, okay, we were talking GT-R... my bad. still like old skylines, GT-R or not.


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

damn Sami..... you got a skyline in texas.... now thats ambition..... congratulations.... bout how much did it run ya...... your soul maybe


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

wwmjax said:


> *damn Sami..... you got a skyline in texas.... now thats ambition..... congratulations.... bout how much did it run ya...... your soul maybe *


Only money. No left nuts, no soul, just a little bit of money which you can get back.


----------



## Pete-flint (Jul 29, 2003)

Hi Guys, first post on this section. Nice to see as much enthusiasm for the "Broken S" over here as there is in the U.K. Pity they make it so expensive to get them on the road in U.S. My motor is a lowly R33 GTS but I think, although not as fast, it is a better car from a driving point of view, just r/w drive but one hell of a bitch in the wet, certainly gets the adrenalin pumping.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Pete-flint said:


> *My motor is a lowly R33 GTS but I think, although not as fast, it is a better car from a driving point of view *


Hrrm, not many share your opinion about that. Some feel that the difference in chassis between a GTS(-T) and GT-R is even greater than the difference in motors.


----------



## xp1_ericsdaman (Jul 4, 2003)

R34 f course man r34 is sooo bad azz i wish i had 1 one of my buddies is goin to japan cause in the airforce and hesn gettin 1


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

GTS-T is an OK car, GTR is better due to some of the extras. A GTS25T would be the best option, since you still get pretty much the same motor and all just no 4 wheel drive..

JT


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Jt-Imports said:


> *GTS-T is an OK car, GTR is better due to some of the extras. A GTS25T would be the best option, since you still get pretty much the same motor and all just no 4 wheel drive..*


Different chassis, different motor (don't try to tell the RB25DET is "pretty much the same motor" as RB26DETT, it isn't)...

It's not about AWD and AWS, or the motor, there's much more to it than that.


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

Im sorry I should lower my 8 years with them to you. OK

I guess you should come to Japan sometime and see what I see DAILY


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Jt-Imports said:


> *I guess you should come to Japan sometime and see what I see DAILY *


Shouldn't it be what you DRIVE daily? Even if you drive both daily it still depends on what your preferences are. People who do not road race tend to ignore all the other aspects other than the power. 

Granted I don't have experience in the GTS but I've talked to a lot of people that either own both or have driven both on more than one occasion (and more than one car). Their opinion has unanimously been that the GTS is not nearly the car the GT-R is. I'm talking about R32's BTW. All the logic supports this as well, the GT-R was built to be a race car, the GTS was not. Based on that it doesn't really convince me what you see in Japan, it would have to be what you drive. Even then it would be one man's opinion against the masses.

As for the motor, it seems you're classifying them as close to same because the similar names and only 0.1l displacement difference. I know from experience the RB26DETT is good for quite a lot of hp with boltons and still runs reliably. I want to stick to safe levels so I'm not even trying to achieve what some have. The RB25DET I don't have first hand experience of but there is plenty of information about it and based on that the safe powerlevel for stock RB25DET motor is much, much lower. If you want to convince me that the motors are nearly the same, you'll have to do better job than that to explain why, and once again you would be going against the grain.


----------



## Jt-Imports (Jul 25, 2003)

RB26DETT is crap IMHO after 700-800hp

I didnt say the GTS 25T was better, I say thats my choice. Have seen that car run circles around a lot of GTRs due to being lighter too.

Its not saying the engine I say is better, I think the car is better WELL hummm I like the R32 and R34 only, so I like the Body of those better then the just the plain GTS 25T.

As for the engines being pretty much the same thing, I would say a displacement of .1, I would say thats pretty much the same.

I have to wake up a little more if I have to explain anything. Its too early.

JT


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Jt-Imports said:


> *RB26DETT is crap IMHO after 700-800hp*


And how much do you have to do to get RB25DET (R33 GTS-T) or RB20DET (R32 GTS-T) to those powerlevels?



Jt-Imports said:


> *I didnt say the GTS 25T was better, I say thats my choice. *


That I don't have a problem with but I was just curious to know why you think the GTS-T is almost as good as the GT-R. Nothing that I have heard affirm that, quite the contrary.



Jt-Imports said:


> *Its not saying the engine I say is better, I think the car is better*


Yes, that is correct, just that it is the GT-R that is better. It is much more than the engine and the bodystyle that matters. The chassis on a GT-R is superior to the GTS. Is the 330 a better car than the M3?



Jt-Imports said:


> *As for the engines being pretty much the same thing, I would say a displacement of .1, I would say thats pretty much the same.*


So it is only the displacement that matters? Really, there is much more to the engine than just the displacement. Sure RB25DET and RB26DETT sound similar but there is more to that than the additional 0.1l and extra turbo.

The point is that if you take the base chassis (GTS) and base engine (RB20/25) and want to built a race car, you improve the chassis (GT-R) and the engine (RB26).

There are a lot of people out that think when you put a RB26DETT into a GTS, you have the equivalent to a GT-R when in reality it is still the same car with more power. Putting a Testarossa engine into a Wartburg doesn't make it a Ferrari.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Sorry about not getting to this forum earlier......it seeem ppl keep misunderstanding each other..... 8)

There is no R31 GT-R.....Its a R31 GTS-R....... people forget the GTS-R bit.....grrrrrr....I just like the R31 ...the R31 GTS-R is sort of (not quite....just a RB20DET in it...but still has HICAS) the GTR of the R31 serries.......

Anyway did I say GTR?!? I mean just normal R31 Skylines.....my dad has a R31 (RB30E powered) Stationwagon FFS.......

I see shitloads of the older Skylines here every day up to the R31.......I mean I had to drive into town and ended up next to one of the rusted out ------- heaps.....

Also with the newer ones (R32, 33, 34) there are still heaps of them around.....I mean my cars a Domestic Australian car (VL Calais) and its rare to see more than 2 or 3 Calais's a day, but with late model skylines....well they are everywhere! I quick trip into town I'll at least see 20....

Oh and yes the RB26 engine has a hell of a lot of diffrences to the RB25......its not just 100cc and a turbo off.....there are a hell of a lot of diffrences (heads,lifters, ECU etc)........Anyway why would you bother? Just go and create a Hybrid RB30DETT.......(bar the crankshaft problem at 9000-9500rpm which can be fixed with a little balanceing.......


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> *Anyway did I say GTR?!?*


No but that was the question if you read the topic. 



Nizmodore said:


> *Anyway why would you bother? Just go and create a Hybrid RB30DETT.......(bar the crankshaft problem at 9000-9500rpm which can be fixed with a little balanceing....... *


There are tons of problems with the RB30 which still makes the RB26 the favourite choice, regardless of the application.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

lol Sami 

RB30 Problems...like?


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> *lol Sami
> 
> RB30 Problems...like? *


You mentioned the crankshaft that can be fixed but the biggest problem is the block which won't hold. One figure I heard is 700kW which is quite a good amount of power, more than I would need. I quess it's a question of what you're after. If it is a hybrid you need a new engine for, then building a RB30 might be worth it instead of RB26. If it is replacing the RB26 with RB30 on a GT-R (which I was thinking), then it is not.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Yeah also the fact that most RB30 Blocks are approaching the 16-17 years of age mark is always going to cause a problem. Also where I come from the RB30 is a very cheap engine, and for the price you pay for a second hand RB26DETT you can quite easily build a RB30DETT that produces more power....

However the main advantage is the increased amount of torque down low = more driveable off boost....

The fact is I deal with cars that come with stock RB30E's, so doing a conversion like this is fairly common (but not with 2 turbos......)


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> *However the main advantage is the increased amount of torque down low = more driveable off boost....*


True. More torque, less rpms, the story of increased displacement/cylinder.


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

why doesnt anyone choose the r-33
with its broad stance and better interior 
IMO, i just looks better and rides better
i have a good friens with a r-32 and b4 he had that he had a r-34
which was totaled in an accident due to wild life
so yeah you can say that i have ridin in all three 
but like i said , IMO i love the r-33 , it justs looks meaner than the other 2


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Evo8,

Cut the crap with the big-ass letters. We are not visually imparied, so cut it out.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

R32, because I can actually own one & drive it here right now.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *R32, because I can actually own one & drive it here right now. *


Not until August 2004.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2003)

*R32*

R32 is the king of the Skyline's (in my opinion anyways)
thats why it'll always be known as Godzilla 
or The Legend Of The Red R


----------



## tkrskyline (Apr 1, 2003)

The R33 never get credit because people always gp one of two ways....they say r32 based on the weight or 34 based on the fact its the newest and therefore most "bling" with its styling and features.

I vote 33.....I personally think it looks the best. Sleekest of them all while still aggressive. Plus when you think sklyline front...you think 33 skyline front. It has more technology then the 32 while being lighter than the 34. Also it had one of the best lap times at nurnburg for a production car...faster than the 32 i believe. I think the only way its performance was worse than the 32 was acceration. And if you compare vspec to vspec or base to base...its not that much heavier. Second choice is the 32 as its the best bargain and the purest, but its styling mostly interior was just too old for me. I am strongly against the fornt end of the 34 as well as the wing. Personally i think it looks a little hog nosed. With the proper kit i do like it quite a bit.


----------



## 3zguy4life (Feb 5, 2003)

is a skyline an in-line 4 cyclinder or a straight 6.....typically i wouldnt ask because i already know the answer but my friend believes that its a 6! and this tubby mutherfucker loves the cock!


----------



## tkrskyline (Apr 1, 2003)

well if thats a serious question, its available in several different straight 6s with the top one being a twin turbo


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

3zguy4life said:


> *is a skyline an in-line 4 cyclinder or a straight 6.....typically i wouldnt ask because i already know the answer but my friend believes that its a 6! and this tubby mutherfucker loves the cock! *


man... you suck... i want the last 10 minutes of my life back for reading your bullshit 20 fuckin times.... thats it, i quit


----------



## KaOz (Oct 24, 2002)

BNR32... Why?... well, because I am not able to import the R33 or R34 into Canada for another LONG WHILE... so I simply ordered a BNR32... Arrival date is in August of '04... Grrr... *stupid Canadian government and their dumb dumb dumb regulations*. Grrrrr!

I can't wait when I'm done with it... I'll be sure to post pics up for your pleasures!

Cheers,
KaOz.


----------



## Skyline33 (Sep 9, 2003)

I think the R33 is the best, because i just like it the best. I think the styling is the best and the potential is huge. The 400R is the ultimate factory special, and the R33 is the ultimate factory Skyline.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

400r is the best, so i gotta go with r33. rbxgt2


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

oh, damn, now you made me pee my pants.


----------



## GTSboy (Dec 14, 2002)

R34 for me


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

R34 for me too


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

bnr32...put a 400r engine in it-r34 vspec II technology(minus hicas), and you have a perfect skyline...argue, and make a strong one...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

too bad they didnt make one


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

If I had the money to buy any of them I'd buy an R-33. You can get just as much power as an R-34 from it, and it's smaller. Plus I like the styling better than the other two. And you wont get dorks trying to race you as much.


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

Z_Spool said:


> *If I had the money to buy any of them I'd buy an R-33. You can get just as much power as an R-34 from it, and it's smaller.*


That would fit the R32 more than the R33. 



Z_Spool said:


> *Plus I like the styling better than the other two.*


Yes, not many people that like the R32 and/or R34 like the R33, and vice versa. Lookwise.



Z_Spool said:


> *And you wont get dorks trying to race you as much. *


There you are wrong. Doesn't matter which model you're driving, unfortunately.


----------



## tkrskyline (Apr 1, 2003)

Nobody tries to race me. I the year i have owned it, only one mustang and one civic....niether were try for real, but rather just wanted me to go.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Well, i have just had the pleasure of driving an R34(well, it was just to park it...), and its a monster engine...sounds better than an R32 IMO, but im still with the R32.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> *400r is the best, so i gotta go with r33. rbxgt2 *


your forgetting the R34 V-spec NUR. produced in small #'s, the engine is built for the N1 endurance or nurbergring (sp!!) and is beefier then the normal RB26. anyone care to elaborate?

I didn't vote as I like them all. if your giving me one, I'd take the R34 Vspec NUR.

If I had to pick the nicest looking? probably the 400R (too hard a decision though!!)

If I had to pick the one I would most likely be driving as of now, it would be the R32. (obviously due to.... $$$ reasons  )


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

"The Nur (Nürburgring) edition is the final edition of the R34 Skyline GT-R. It features a racing version of the Inline-6 that will push upwards of 450 horsepower when unrestricted. Only 1000 were made and they were all presold. "

http://www.fast-autos.net/nissan/nissannur.html


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i know bout them nur skylines, i just dont know much bout it. how much hp stock?


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

about the same. but the engine is fortified moreso then the regular RB26. intake exhaust downpipe's gonna yield 400-450 with those mods alone. I know of a R33 in Tampa where I live that yielded a little more then 400HP with what I believe was only an ECU upgrade.


----------



## scrub brush (Dec 31, 2002)

Daily driver? R32, it's got a simple look to it. Pure performance, etc. Probably the 34 or 33.


----------



## tkrskyline (Apr 1, 2003)

Actually, i have much more than just a ecu upgrade. Made 383whp with the tommykaira package(ecu, slightly diff turbos, intercooler, exhaust) plus a downpipe, intake, and boost controller at a hair over 1 bar. The turbos make almost no diff in power though in my case, just metal turbines.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

scrubnick said:


> *Daily driver? R32, it's got a simple look to it. Pure performance, etc. Probably the 34 or 33. *


daily driver is good with all three of em.


----------



## S12ken (Oct 15, 2003)

Although i voted R33, i love all of 'em, Godzilla rules the Wangan highways! When was the Last time you say someone overtake you at 300+ Kmh!
one bad ass skyline!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

tkrskyline said:


> *Actually, i have much more than just a ecu upgrade. Made 383whp with the tommykaira package(ecu, slightly diff turbos, intercooler, exhaust) plus a downpipe, intake, and boost controller at a hair over 1 bar. The turbos make almost no diff in power though in my case, just metal turbines. *


this makes no sense to me. you can make 40HP with downpipe and exhaust on a lot of 4 cyl turbo engines, how could you not be making more then that with a RB26? figure that plus intake some minor dyno tuning air/fuel etc.. you should be making some good HP (+400). you just switched from the ceramic turbo's to metal? did you change the sizing or what? 
I will try to dig up the video of that R33 dyno'ing. he's barely touched the car and makes +400WHP. I am not Mr. Skyline or anything don't get me wrong, I don't know how to tune a RB26 but this was local I know ppl that were there and I've seen the video also and what your saying is really going against the grain of whats been said about that engine. from what I thought was common knowledge you unrestrict (intake exhaust dwnpipe boost cntrlr etc..) that engine your going to push around 400HP


----------



## tkrskyline (Apr 1, 2003)

First off, if the video you are reffering to is of a skyline in tampa....it pretty much had to be me at mastro.

I am right in line with all other guys with skyline with my mods. The stock gtr starts with about 280whp. exhaust+dp is about a 30-40hp gain. Intake is about 10-15. Intercooler doesnt do a whole lot at this boost as the stock one is pretty good. My ecu is retuned by tommykaira....not sure the gain. The turbos are just tommykaira spec whatever the hell that means, but they are the same size t25s. And the boost is up about 3lbs. Without the intake or extra boost, the stock tommykaira package is rated at 394bhp. with the intake and boost, I am at about that at the wheels. Sounds right to me. Once you change the turbos, big gains can be made. The stock turbos suck.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

Of course, you can always go single turbo t-88 for mad power gains too.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

and of course no matter what, honda sucks.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

actually, tkrskyline, 280 is what the japs put on the paper so it could be legal. stock gtr's has been dynoed stock at 300+


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

with minor stuff, you can get around 400 at the flywheel.



im still gonna say the old 2000GT-R is the best looking one. or the KenMary.


----------



## tkrskyline (Apr 1, 2003)

I said 280 at the wheels.....or about 320-330 flywheel. The number the advertise is 276 bhp(flywheel) which is actually about what it makes to the wheels.


----------



## rsx84 (Nov 2, 2003)

after reading all that??? from the three choices i'd have to say r32, not for any thing other than its around 100kg lighter than the others, but my all time fav gt-r would have to be the KPGC-10
http://www.c-red.com.au/stock/kgc10/index.shtml


----------



## Nismodified (Nov 18, 2003)

massaging 400 flywheel horses from a GTR is as easy as a decent cat back, higher flowing panel filter, a bleed valve to up the boost and a set of cam gears dialed in on the dyno.

this will net you just over 400hp (flywheel), and at this stage you would have hit the limitations of the stock fuel system.

i chose The R34, as i think it comprises the best of the R32 and R33 models. Though i do have a soft spot for the R32....but i drive an R33(non GTR) ....just gimme any GTR really :thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

R33 is by far the prettiest of the bunch. Good combination of pure brute force (R32) and GT-style (R34). V35 is shaping up to be a sweet one, especially when the GTR comes out  .


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

i dont really care which one... they all look bad ass to me!!! :cheers:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2003)

*R33 has the best of both worlds*

I love my R33! I think it has the guts of the R32 and more grace than the R34 and they come in badass purple! (However, all the GTRs rock I am just partial to mine)


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

Im with deebo on that one. I like the grace part man, good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I voted for the 33, basic has all the power of the 34 but in a lighter body.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

must....get.....more....people...to.....worship....DR30 and R31 GTS-R........


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

I vote the R35 http://www.automotivearticles.com/infiniti-nissan/gt-r.htm


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

this one just keeps going...still, i say R32 yet agen. if im going racing over here(well, in hawaii), i need a smaller car that i can rotate faster and squeeze through supras and vipers...plus, to me i like the boxier look and bulging fenders of the R32...the 33 looks like a bubble, and the 34...well...i'd take one too...


----------



## andyhall_mk (Jan 5, 2004)

Gotta be the R32!! The rear of the R33 is all squinty, and the R34 is just over-weight!! Nissan seem to be doing what VW did with the Golf GTi. Every year, a bit fatter and a bit slower! Gone from Billy Big-Balls (Mk1 GTi) to Bobby Bollock-Head (Mk 5 GTi DIESEL!!!) The Best of course is the Mine's R32.5 Skyline!!! Or is it the Nismo 400R?? Dunno. Love 'em both!!


----------



## SkylineOnTheWay (Jan 6, 2004)

R34 best looking IMO, but I am settling for an R32, or R33, but hey a Skyline is a Skyline...


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

R32 GTR rules, they have a very agressive look compared to the R33 and are lighter than the R34!! :thumbup:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

I would have to say the R34 cause its killer looks, and thr R32 in second


----------



## TuxedoCartman (May 3, 2003)

Having driven a VSpecII Nur R34 and being the new owner a 1990 R32...

The R34 is an infinetly better looking car. Everything is just a bit tighter on it, the body lines a little more aggressive. The interior quality is worlds better than either the R32 or R33.

But the R32 is a much, MUCH better driver's car. Regardless of what numbers on paper say, it feels much lighter, and much smaller. Visibility and driver feedback are both really good on the R32; much better than the disconnected feel of the R34. The R34 feels like you're driving a tank in comparison.

Assuming it was possible to purchase a legal R34 in the states right now, then it'd be a tough choice. Both cars get the same performance numbers, for both acceleration and handling. The R34's are newer, with less chance of anything going wrong with them; less maintenance, in other words. And they're more "luxurious". But you can get an R32 for oh, about $50,000 to $60,000 less than an R34 (going by the prices on the last ones Motorex legally sold.) And, if you're planning on modding the crap out of it, then the age factor doesn't really matter, since you'll be replacing a bunch of parts anyway. But then there are a lot more parts available for the R34. But the R32 just feels better when pushed hard, in my opinion. I don't know...it really depends on what you want from the car, and your reasons for buying it.

Either way, I'd have to pass on the R33 completely. Sorry guys, but to me, the R33 simply incorporates the worst qualities of the 32 and 34; it's has the mediocre interior quality of the 32, but it's also MUCH larger and heavier; while not being anywhere near as good looking on the outside as an R34. They're also kinda pricey for the age on some of them. It's ugly, somewhat expensive, and not as fast as either an R32 or 34. I'd just avoid them.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

400r is Godzilla


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

HondaHater said:


> 400r is Godzilla


No, Godzilla is the nickname for R32 GT-R.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Sami said:


> No, Godzilla is the nickname for R32 GT-R.


For the ATCC Group A R32 GTR's only


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I absolutely love the R32 GT-R V-spec II; lightweight, more power, and Brembos. Besides beauty is in the eye of the beholder...

Troy


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

fugiot said:


> Well, R32's the fastest, but in my eyes, R34 just has the most bad-ass styling ever. Nissan needs to fire whoever's putting those ugly-ass grills on our '04 nissans and get the R34 designer to do american Nissans again


That's exactly what I was gonna say, :cheers:


----------



## 87vlt (Oct 24, 2003)

r34 look the coolest, but i would have to say an r33 gtr is the best value for money .... the r32 must still be pretty popular as their about the same price as an r33 .... the r32 gtr vpec are insanely dear for what they are ... gotta love japans used car market


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

niky said:


> heh... they all do, research before you opine... Nizmo has seen more skylines than you'll ever see... check where he's from.
> 
> your a dumbass :dumbass:


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

87vlt said:


> r34 look the coolest, but i would have to say an r33 gtr is the best value for money .... the r32 must still be pretty popular as their about the same price as an r33 .... the r32 gtr vpec are insanely dear for what they are ... gotta love japans used car market


your a dumbass too, r33 is not the best value for the money, r32 is. They are way cheaper and you get better performance. :dumbass:


----------



## 87vlt (Oct 24, 2003)

blk240sxgp said:


> your a dumbass too, r33 is not the best value for the money, r32 is. They are way cheaper and you get better performance. :dumbass:


maybe ... depends which way you look at it and where your from. Here an r32 gtr (non vspec) goes for around 25-30 grand (australian). An r33 gtr vspec goes for 30-35 (australian), you get a newer car, more torque, better diffs, better intercooler, much much better brakes ... its personal opinion i guess .... i have a thing against old cars ..


----------



## 87vlt (Oct 24, 2003)

just adding to that I'd pay the extra 5 grand just to get an r33 .... plus to me an r33 gtr is more Distinguishable from an r33 compared to a gts-t. that means a lot in my opinion otherwise your just like everyone else with a plain old gts-t ...


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

87vlt said:


> maybe ... depends which way you look at it and where your from. Here an r32 gtr (non vspec) goes for around 25-30 grand (australian). An r33 gtr vspec goes for 30-35 (australian), you get a newer car, more torque, better diffs, better intercooler, much much better brakes ... its personal opinion i guess .... i have a thing against old cars ..


see in the US the price is a lot different for each generation so...


----------



## 87vlt (Oct 24, 2003)

yeah i kind of guessed that from peoples reactions .... how much are they over there?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

r32gtr's are only under 10k.

and i cant believe this thread, ive been in this thread since the beginning and it's still around. wow :hal:


----------



## SR20DET97Hardbody (Mar 8, 2004)

R32, for the simple reason that there is a 1400HP r32 skyline running around on the street. Kinda makes u wanna be an aussie. well gday mates. lol


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

SR20DET97Hardbody said:


> R32, for the simple reason that there is a 1400HP r32 skyline running around on the street. Kinda makes u wanna be an aussie. well gday mates. lol


kinda wants to make me an aussie???? fuck that, japan is good enough. go there and see em all. aussie? screw that. if it werent for japan, aussies wouldnt have shit.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> kinda wants to make me an aussie???? fuck that, japan is good enough. go there and see em all. aussie? screw that. if it werent for japan, aussies wouldnt have shit.


Damn dude. Chill out...


----------



## quadking51 (Mar 2, 2004)

*r 32*

r32 baby fo sho :banhump:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lol, i wasnt even pissed, my cussing just aggravates my words


----------



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> must....get.....more....people...to.....worship....DR30 and R31 GTS-R........


i love em to mate, but just gotta have that rb26dett roar.... i love em all, fat or skinny, they all need loving.


----------



## iyceman (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm gonna have to go with the R33 GT-R. I know the R32 is the TRUE racer's car, but since my car is a daily driver more than a track car, the R33 meets my needs more (I'm a REALLY tall guy). I think the R34 is nice, but it's a ricer's car. It's heavy as hell, and you can make an R32 or R33 do the same things. Plus I think the R33's styling is SO sick. The headlights are gorgeous, and the front fascia is like a wet dream with fog lights.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

iyceman said:


> I'm gonna have to go with the R33 GT-R. I know the R32 is the TRUE racer's car, but since my car is a daily driver more than a track car, the R33 meets my needs more (I'm a REALLY tall guy). I think the R34 is nice, but it's a ricer's car. It's heavy as hell, and you can make an R32 or R33 do the same things. Plus I think the R33's styling is SO sick. The headlights are gorgeous, and the front fascia is like a wet dream with fog lights.


its a RICERS car, your fuckin stupid. I dont know one ricer who has one! Your hella newb. Its one of the most serious tuner car out there dumbass. :dumbass:


----------



## Sami (Jan 21, 2003)

iyceman said:


> I think the R34 is nice, but it's a ricer's car. It's heavy as hell


Errh, R33 is the same weight.


----------



## abuC (Mar 31, 2004)

I voted R32 of course, but Im biased.


Pic of mine sitting at Rbmotoring, very old pic, they still had Big bird at the time.


----------



## killerB421 (Jun 26, 2004)

*GTR envy*

:thumbup: Hey all, new guy here! Just saw the site on a browse, and couldn't resist. I drive a Honda here in Canada, but the Skylines are now just starting to roll in. Not those damn Infinity G35's either, real GTR's! I am going to get me one in '08 because that is when the V-Spec 2's come to this frozen chunk of #$% I have to call home. I voted for the R32 because in my opinion( not in the least bit qualified), it is the lightest,and best looking. I know alot of r34 guys will hate me but the r34 looks like a brick, all boxy and such. The R32 is alot more smooth and actually smaller than the newer two.
I realize that Motorex is saying that you can't get skylines in Canada because of the import rules banning Non- Domestic vehicles that don't conform to our Stalinistic safety rules, but due to a clause in the rules, cars over 15 years of age don't apply, and so the R32 is now legal to drive in Canada, RHD and all! Happy driving!


----------



## killerB421 (Jun 26, 2004)

*sweet ride, just like I want- nice choice!*



abuC said:


> I voted R32 of course, but Im biased.
> 
> 
> Pic of mine sitting at Rbmotoring, very old pic, they still had Big bird at the time.


----------

